# New Gen 1 Mercury TM LU 1:175 2450.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Gen 1 Torquemaster 20in new in box 📦


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

If you ever have a Majek 20 for sale, please let me know. Tried on your website, but was not successful.


----------

